

Show HN: I've built a 'game' using WebRTCs DataChannel (Chrome only) - tmw
http://demo.tiemenwaterreus.com:8080
As a school assignment for the past two weeks (like a big hackathon) i've been busy building a 'game' (it is more a demonstration) using WebRTC's DataChannel.<p>I've pushed to code to GitHub so everybody could learn from it:)<p>@tiemenwaterreus
======
tmw
Pick a username and select another player (if there are any). You might need
to wait a few seconds before anything pops up. :)

